# So I went to a CVA with dib last shift...



## ErinCooley (Jan 5, 2009)

get on scene where pts c/c is "clear liquid coming from my mouth and making my pillow wet" The DIB was only a problem when he removed his O2 to smoke another cigarette.

Nothing like a little inbreeding at its finest.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 5, 2009)

ErinCooley said:


> get on scene where pts c/c is "clear liquid coming from my mouth and making my pillow wet" The DIB was only a problem when he removed his O2 to smoke another cigarette.
> 
> Nothing like a little inbreeding at its finest.



Tis the season for the DIB!


----------



## gicts (Jan 5, 2009)

DIB0= difficulty in breathing?


----------

